# Show off your homemade ground blinds



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone out there building Ground blind


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i havent built one yet but when i start on one here shortly it will be very similar to what you have. nice job


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks I have windows to put in it from Deer-view


----------

